# Elk Pedestal mount help



## bigcountry (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys...in need of any help/advice you guys can give me. I am looking for ideas on a Elk Pedestal base. Do any of you have any ideas/pics to share? Also...do any of you now good places to look here in Utah for bases? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a big fan of using materials indigenous to where the animal was harvested. For a Utah elk, depending on where you shot him, maybe cedar, fir/pine, aspen, maple or some scrubby looking oak. The aspen might be a little difficult. 

We have a Hawaii axis deer that sits on a base made from koa wood. It's pretty neat.

It really depends on what your house interior looks like as far as tones and colors, as well as the design of the animal. Does it have foliage etc. at the base?


----------



## bigcountry (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I do like the idea of having materials from where the animal was taken. I have seen some basic wood bases that I could match to my house interior and plan on adding some pine and sage (even picked up a few rocks from the area) from where the elk came from to add to the surface of the wood base. Any suggestions on places or people to talk to about buying or building me a good base?


----------



## BowHuntr97 (Nov 11, 2011)

I just had Jeff H. from Mona, Utah build me a pedestal for my deer. He can do about anything you want. He does awesome work and doesn't charge an arm and a leg for it, and he's quick too. PM me and I can give you his contact info.

Here are some pics of his work.


----------



## bigcountry (Nov 10, 2011)

That is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for the info...I will send you a PM.


----------

